# Simon Patrick CW??



## smokey29 (Nov 22, 2008)

Anyone familiar with this Showcase CW model with red wild cherry back and sides along with a cedar top. i'm hearing because of the wild cherry sides and back brings out adifferent cedar sound-how about it? is this a very 'bassy' guitar? btw how's the electronics in these guitars-as good as ESS in taylors?


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Can't speak to the wood question, though I would imagine that Wild Cherry back and sides with a cedar top would be fairly unique, tonally.

I have a Showcase Flame Maple without the cutaway and its been a GREAT guitar. The B-band electronics sound great, but haven't been as durable as I would like - though the fixes have been inexpensive and easy. Also I had a problem with resonance coming from the battery holder (at F#) - again, an easy fix (with help from a fellow forum member).


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

My S&P 12 string has cherry sides and a cedar top.
It does have a different tone, but I've mostly only got spruce tops to compare it to, not other cedar tops with other wood for backs & sides.

It is a bit darker, but not overly so.
The 12 string part adds some brightness back, and depending on string type, that can be worked with as well.

It's really something you need to hear to get.

Although I've stopped playing mine with an aluminum pick--it sounds good to me, but tinny to others.

So take that for what it's worth.

I do like the combination though.

I prefer the sound of a cedar top to a spruce top for my own playing.


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

bw66 said:


> I have a Showcase Flame Maple without the cutaway and its been a GREAT guitar. The B-band electronics sound great, but haven't been as durable as I would like - though the fixes have been inexpensive and easy. Also I had a problem with resonance coming from the battery holder (at F#) - again, an easy fix (with help from a fellow forum member).


I have resonance from inside my SP Pro RW guitar. 

what's the fix? thanks.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

NB_Terry said:


> I have resonance from inside my SP Pro RW guitar.
> 
> what's the fix? thanks.


Here's the thread:
http://www.guitarscanada.com/guitar...es/36599-resonance-coming-battery-holder.html

I took the battery holder out and wrapped tape around the the outside.


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

Thanks!...


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

I have a Folk CW from A&L, same woods as the S&P I believe. 

it's very warm. darker sounding than spruce.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

blam said:


> I have a Folk CW from A&L, same woods as the S&P I believe.
> 
> it's very warm. darker sounding than spruce.


Most likely.

The Seagulls I've played are practically the same as my S&P


----------

